
OPENdeals - Submit to 400+ Angel groups with one click - joshwa
http://open-deals.com/
======
rrival
Nothing says reputable like a domain registered a month ago!

~~~
Jschwa
<http://OPEN-deals.net> is a way for entrepreneurs to the access the Angel
investors that use <http://Angelsoft.net>.

Angelsoft.net, which was started in 2004, is the standard platform for the
Angel investing industry.

